# Auto World Chassis - new or old?



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Auto World has made many different chassises (New n Old?).. Which chassis do you like the best? Some of these new ones, look like the old ones with an extra magnet.. Does it make a difference? Are some of the newer chassises better? What about the 4 gear chassises.. What I'd really like to see is some O guage chassises.. and O gauge cars.. That would be new stuff instead of the same body with wierd colors n Flames.... in colors that no one I know would have on there real car... Don't get me wrong I like flames...just not on so many cars... 
I really like the dragsters.. that was new... SnS

Link to DASH body sale http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=348677

Http://www.slotcarz.com CHECK IT OUT!
Email: [email protected]
Email. [email protected]
[email protected]
EBAY:http://www.ebay.com/sch/slotsnstuff..._trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The new chevy sentinel cars are nice no flames or graffiti,just the 100 on the trunk.


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

My personal favorite is the X Traction chassis without the extra magnet. That chassis is a lot of fun to drive. I don't care for the T Jet 500 chassis with that extra magnet either.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I find the extra magnet cars and 4 gear (2 extra magnets) Are fun to run around when kids or relatives/friends who don't race are around. I prefer some drift with the cars.
What I do alot is take an original tjet and aw tjet, and swap their magnets. gives the old one a little more pep and takes a little edge of the aw.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The newest Auto World chassis - say the last two releases or so - have really tightened up on the quality control and they run a lot better straight out of the package. Also, they have an 18t crown gear now which makes them easier to run with standard set controllers. Yes - they have a traction mag but you can always remove it for a more old-style tjet experience.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And another thing, I know when I raced with Gene and Bill here, the fast-n-furious release of chassis seemed to be among the best, even better then the best afx magnatractions.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> The newest Auto World chassis - say the last two releases or so - have really tightened up on the quality control and they run a lot better straight out of the package. Also, they have an 18t crown gear now which makes them easier to run with standard set controllers. Yes - they have a traction mag but you can always remove it for a more old-style tjet experience.


Which ones have the 18T Crown Gear?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I like the older black Thunderjet chassis if you can find a straight one.
The ones that come with some of the Corvette Grand Sports.

They are good for building a competition racing Thunderjet.

__________________


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

vaBcHRog said:


> Which ones have the 18T Crown Gear?


Any Tjet release from 7 (Flames) and newer.

-Paul


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Any release 6 and older without the traction magnets for actual racing are my favorites . That said My wife likes the newer releases like 7 and up with the extra magnets and purdy  confetti bodies . That way she can use em to hold up notes on the fridge with ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Notes on the fridge lmao!!!

Like most here, I like to drift too. But I have to say, the new 4 gear chassis are an absolute blast. Especially running a bunch ofm VW van!!! Fire Bomb all the way!!! Or the Surf's up VW vans!!!!

Very fast and they hold good but with a little drift if you push em the right way.

Release 7 forward on the Thunder 500 chassis' run pretty good too. But stick pretty good.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I mentioned this on another thread, the 4 gears run even better with a set of silicones on the rear...IMO...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I mentioned this on another thread, the 4 gears run even better with a set of silicones on the rear...IMO...RM


Yea RM? Do they lift then up a tiny bit to slide em around?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*opening a can of worms*

I thought I opened up a can of worms when I ask a question. lol
I just getting back into the slot car scene and have bought several different types of chassis's. I've notice and heard some do run better than others, but if you tinker with any car it's going to get better(hopefully). granted some (new) cars might be better than others but that could just be poor quality control in a mass production atmosphere. Each person is going to drive a car in a different way. so how they may like a car will be different. just my 2 cents.

As far as which bodies to do, another can of worms. not everybody is going to like the same body. that's why the different series AW is doing is a good thing.but don't stop there. Try adding other things with the cars like human figures, tools and equipment( Some die-cast companies already are) or maybe Have a monthly drawing to where the winner gets to pick a car that AW will Manufacture if possible.Again just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm with Randy,

I've never met the stock four gear that couldnt benefit immediately from a set of good silicones ....and a little toe roll on the pick up shoes.

For advanced tinkering, a 6 ohm arm conversion wakes them right up. I also like the stock AFX crown gear with the specialty tire combination.

Wunner if you can make that 18 tooth crown fit/work?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Which ones have the 18T Crown Gear? ... /... Any Tjet release from 7 (Flames) and newer.


Actually, Tjet *Release 6* was the first with the 18T crown.

-- D


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

How many teeth were on the earlier release JL T-Jet chassis??
Will the 18T crown have more torque & less top end???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

15 teeth


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like the newer chassis is liked better from these responses to my thread so far....
oh I forgot me... I like the older chassis better SWAY BACKS I call them... that sounds like a winning name for them...my opinion ties it up..for now... but we will see which is liked more..if there are more responses...NEW or OLD????????? SLOTS N STUFF

Web site: http://www.slots-n-stuff.com!
Email. [email protected]
[email protected]
EBAY:http://www.ebay.com/sch/slotsnstuff..._trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The newer chassis are significantly better performers with or without the magnets, and it's simple enough to pop out the magnet and send it to Bear's wife for use on their fridge.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Al :thumbsup: OK, 18T for newer & 15T prior. 
Disregarding traction mag, how about cornering & straight line speed???


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like the newer chassis from AutoWorld is more popular...n made better...that makes sense to me..keep up the good work AutoWorld...


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

No one mentioned Auto World's SUPER 3... How is that one?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

slots-n-stuff said:


> No one mentioned Auto World's SUPER 3... How is that one?


I like them, but I seem to be the exception to the rule. They do take some tuning time, but they can be made to run competitively as anything else. At least that's been my experience so far.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slots-n-stuff said:


> No one mentioned Auto World's SUPER 3... How is that one?


Like Paul said, they can be tuned to run fine, the problem is AW killed em and never offered and replacement parts. So what can you do?

They looked great and in theory would have been good runners but they seemed to crash and burn. No pun intended.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And the bodies for suoer 3 cars ARE NOT compatible with the xtraction bodies. that didn't help.


----------

